# Look keo classic and classic 2



## DooDah (26 Nov 2013)

Does anyone know the difference between the above pedals. I have the classics at the moment but they are becoming too worn out so looking to buy new for the n+1. The only thing i dont like is that they are very front weighted so difficult to clip into when in a hurry. Wouls other look keo pedals be better?


----------



## musa (26 Nov 2013)

keo carbons??


----------



## mattobrien (27 Nov 2013)

I got some Look keo max carbons as OEM on my bike. I has previously been using Shimano 105 pedals and found the looks much better. They seemed to have. Better contact lad / seemed like more of a firm footing with which to put down some power.

I have kept these pedals on my wet weather / winter bike and put some look keo Ti blades on the summer bike.

I think that the look keo max, carbon or non- carbon can be had at a fair level below RRP.


----------



## DooDah (27 Nov 2013)

Thanks guys, I will look into those.


----------



## Leodis (28 Nov 2013)

Picked up a set of Look Keo Max 2 Pedals from Ribble for £63, not used them yet but will on the turbo after xmas. The Classics are good I have found, got me out of more than one clipless moment at the last second.


----------



## Louch (29 Nov 2013)

max 2 are larger and give more room for getting in and out. bar a few falls and early adjusting have treated me well this year


----------



## Leodis (30 Nov 2013)

Louch said:


> max 2 are larger and give more room for getting in and out. bar a few falls and early adjusting have treated me well this year



Someone at my club really got stuck in the Max2's, they had to come out of the shoe and force it out. I have lubed mine but not used them yet.


----------



## youngoldbloke (30 Nov 2013)

Keo CLASSIC 2 are not Max 2. Classic 2 are a new (replacement??) version of Keo Classics. Different design. Same weight, foot plate looks to be bigger. Recently bought another pair of Classics - if I had known about Classic 2s at that time (they weren't widely available then) I would have tried them. Like the design,


----------



## DooDah (30 Nov 2013)

youngoldbloke said:


> Keo CLASSIC 2 are not Max 2. Classic 2 are a new (replacement??) version of Keo Classics. Different design. Same weight, foot plate looks to be bigger. Recently bought another pair of Classics - if I had known about Classic 2s at that time (they weren't widely available then) I would have tried them. Like the design,


Thank you, that was what i was wondering. I might give the Classic 2 a go as i get on with my current classics.


----------



## Ajax_Gaz (9 Feb 2014)

DooDah said:


> Thank you, that was what i was wondering. I might give the Classic 2 a go as i get on with my current classics.



Sorry to bump this thread but I'm in a similar situation and considering the classic 2 and wondered if you went for them and what you thought of version 2 compared to the original?


----------



## DooDah (10 Feb 2014)

GazP said:


> Sorry to bump this thread but I'm in a similar situation and considering the classic 2 and wondered if you went for them and what you thought of version 2 compared to the original?


No, I was going to go for the Classic 2, but decided to wait until the weather is better.


----------



## Kies (10 Feb 2014)

I have the keo classic's and love them.


----------



## youngoldbloke (10 Feb 2014)

Kies said:


> I have the keo classic's and love them.


So do I, but Look are now selling a new version - Classic 2 - do you have those?


----------



## Kies (10 Feb 2014)

youngoldbloke said:


> So do I, but Look are now selling a new version - Classic 2 - do you have those?



Nope. Don't see a need to change them.
I'm more inclined to move back to SPD , as the plan is for longer rides involving cake


----------



## Ajax_Gaz (10 Feb 2014)

DooDah said:


> No, I was going to go for the Classic 2, but decided to wait until the weather is better.



Ah.....! Please update us if you get them and I will do likewise. Planning to get either the original or number 2 in the next couple of months so depending what deals are on i can see my buying version 2. Cheers


----------



## DooDah (10 Feb 2014)

GazP said:


> Ah.....! Please update us if you get them and I will do likewise. Planning to get either the original or number 2 in the next couple of months so depending what deals are on i can see my buying version 2. Cheers


No problem, I was going to go for the newer version for my new bike, but at present I am saving that for the better weather. I may still do so, but I will keep you posted.


----------



## TissoT (10 Feb 2014)

Have keo blades ...much wider platform than keo 2/classics !


----------



## eck (21 Feb 2014)

Ajax_Gaz said:


> Ah.....! Please update us if you get them and I will do likewise. Planning to get either the original or number 2 in the next couple of months so depending what deals are on i can see my buying version 2. Cheers



Merlin have the Classic2 for £49.99 (RRP £64.99)
BTW, does anyone know if the "original" Keo cleats fit the Classic2 pedals?


----------



## DooDah (21 Feb 2014)

eck said:


> Merlin have the Classic2 for £49.99 (RRP £64.99)
> BTW, does anyone know if the "original" Keo cleats fit the Classic2 pedals?


I think all Look cleats are compatible with all Look Keo pedals, regardless of model. Mind you, all new pedals come with new cleats anyway.


----------



## eck (21 Feb 2014)

Cheers DooDah. That's what I hoped someone would say!
ETA: I knew they came with cleats, but I was hoping that I could use my existing cleats as I have another bike with "original" Keo pedals.


----------



## DooDah (21 Feb 2014)

eck said:


> Cheers DooDah. That's what I hoped someone would say!
> ETA: I knew they came with cleats, but I was hoping that I could use my existing cleats as I have another bike with "original" Keo pedals.


No worries, that is a good price at Merlins, so thanks for the heads up. See what you mean now about the cleats


----------

